# '64 Dodge 330



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

built this up as a saturday night special.
a stealthy HEMI street fighter.















































This is built from a Lindberg 1/25 scale kit.
and it went together with no issues.


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

looks good gotta love a hemi :thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*That is definetly one good looking model... You hit the era right on the nose... Love the detail and wires...
Excellent job !!!*


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool Mopar ! the Max Wedge is a great looking engine!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Needs a little old lady behind the wheel! Great work Chuck!
Chris


----------

